# Where can I find a kinkajou to buy in England



## chazey100

Hello my names Charlie I'm 16 and I am looking for a kinkajou to buy i have researched for years and just can't seem to find one some 1 please give me some idea on where to start looking and I live in England.


----------



## chazey100

chazey100 said:


> Hello my names Charlie I'm 16 and I am looking for a kinkajou to buy i have researched for years and just can't seem to find one some 1 please give me some idea on where to start looking and I live in England.


Much help is appreciated


----------



## chazey100

chazey100 said:


> Much help is appreciated


Please help me


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Patience is a virtue! Don't keep posting on your own thread - give it time for people to see your post and then reply.

In the meantime, have a look through previous posts in this section to see if there is any relevant information.


----------



## mrcriss

chazey100 said:


> Hello my names Charlie I'm 16 and I am looking for a kinkajou to buy i have researched for years and just can't seem to find one some 1 please give me some idea on where to start looking and I live in England.


Somewhere over the rainbow!:roll2:

Honestly, I think a 16 year old would be hard pushed to afford the animal and it's housing. Not to mention that the thing could live for 40 years.....what would you do with it and it's enclosure when you're at uni or in a rented houseshare? And the cost of upkeep is very high for someone on a low paid job. Maybe wait a bit til you're older and a bit more secure?

(p.s. I realise I'm making many assumptions here about your position in life, but I feel pretty safe that I'm not answering a millionaire tycoon here)


----------



## chazey100

We'll I live with my mum and I work as a plasterer and I get paid £250 a week from my dad so I have the money and I have many other exotic pets and I am ready to take on the responsibilities of this animal I just want to know where to find one.


----------



## mrcriss

hmmmm.....but you ain't gonna live with your mum forever, are you? Sometime soon(ish) you'll be struggling to find a rented property that will allow you to build an enclosure for a kinkajou! And once you do, £250 a week won't go very far

In all seriousness, no breeder in their right mind or with any sort of ethics would sell an animal like that to a minor. But keep on dreaming:2thumb:


----------



## chazey100

Thanks for the help 
I'm still gonna get one:lol2:


----------



## mrcriss

Yeah you and the rest of the world, apparently!:lol2:


----------



## TalulaTarantula

Grow up, realise you cant just buy an animal like a bag of sweets
if you had done the research as you have claimed, you would of undoubtedly came across a breeder or two, in fact i know this, because these are one of the exotics i have done research into myself.

you've got the rest of your life ahead of you, theres no rush.


----------



## Hoggyman

*Kinkijous*

I despair at the way people put down requests to be put in touch with breeders on here and other sites for that matter, the young lad has asked for advice and has come on here to find it, surely better trying to contact a breeder than using a pet shop ??


----------



## mrcriss

Hoggyman said:


> I despair at the way people put down requests to be put in touch with breeders on here and other sites for that matter, the young lad has asked for advice and has come on here to find it, surely better trying to contact a breeder than using a pet shop ??


Not many kinkajous in pet shops, and I'm fairly sure that none of them would sell to a 16 yr old....nor would any breeder worth his salt.

The abrasiveness towards this young man is only a reflection of his attitude in other threads.


----------



## reptile rob1967

might still have some here.


http://www.ukclassifieds.co.uk/new_born_baby_kinkajous_for_sale_expected_next_week-o2467326.html


----------



## mrcriss

reptile rob1967 said:


> might still have some here


hahahahahahahaha....yeah go on, get one from there!:roll2:


----------



## supatips

Nothing much is really going to come from ressurecting this thread so I think it's best locked.


----------

